# Stuffy Nose?!



## christina_tiel (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello everyone...I would like to think I am pretty educated in raising, loving and caring for cockatiels. My tiel's name is Honey, but everone calls him Meep! He will be 16 years old on June 15, 2012, and I am his only owner ever. I have an outstanding avian vet who is known here in the Cleveland area and is very familiar with Honey. 

Recently, Meep has been breathing out of his mouth. He does a slight tail bob; this has never happened before. Of course, I IMMEDIATELY took him to the vet. She basically said he probably has sinusitis (which he has had before) and that giving him an antibiotic at this age would be too stressful, so instead, she gave me a pro-biotic which isn't really helping. He doesn't consistently breathe out of his mouth, but it's still happening and I hate it! I feel stuck, and I just want to do EVERYTHING I CAN to make sure he is healthy and happy.

Meepy eats a diet of Zupreem rainbow pellets, along with some bland seed, a millet every other day, and some safe veggies (fruit isn't his favorite) and the occasional whole wheat pasta. He regularly gets misted/bathed, and is healthy, happy, and beautiful. He has cataracts in both eyes, so we think he only sees shadows...and you would never know. I take great care and am dedicated to making sure he gets around okay, which he does. Food and water stay the same spot, of course, in his clean, spacious cage. He is out whenever I am home...we do everything together. He is covered everynight like clockwork from between 9:30-10:00 P.M., and rises around 8 or 9 A.M.

What should I do? I even got a second opinion from someone saying antibiotics at his age would be too stressful, and that as long as he is eating, drinking, and is playing/happy (which he is) to just let him be...that the occasional mouth breathing during the day is fine...but I am having a really hard time with this diagnosis and don't want him to get worse. Time and money are invaluable when it comes to my baby, so please give me your advice!!! Thank you!!!

Christina (and Meepy...!!)



.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like he probably needs the antibiotics. Has he had any lab work done? I would start with cultures and blood work.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sorry your tiel is having issues. How wonderful that you have had Meep with you all those years. My tiel will be 16 this year. However, we are his second owners, and he's only been with us about 6 months. I have never heard before that antibiotics are too stressful for an older tiel. I'll be curious to hear what other more experienced members than me have to say, but I agree with enigma, it sounds like lab work should be done if it wasn't already. Keep us posted on how Meep is doing.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> I have never heard before that antibiotics are too stressful for an older tiel. I'll be curious to hear what other more experienced members than me have to say, but I agree with enigma, it sounds like lab work should be done if it wasn't already. Keep us posted on how Meep is doing.


My 18 year old just had a 14 day course of antibiotics and it went perfectly fine. There are many ways to minimize stress when medicating a bird. If the choice is between the stress of taking medication and leaving an infection untreated, I don't think there's any justification for not giving the meds. The bird will only get sicker. Being aggressive with lab work and treatment now is important, since it will give him the maximum chance to recover while he still has most of his strength.


----------



## christina_tiel (Apr 18, 2012)

You guys are amazing. Thank you so much for your responses!! The reason why antibiotics are so stressful is because the last time I have my baby meds, he was 11 years old, and they gave me a syringe to feed in his mouth. He hated it and struggled so much he would Weezer, choke and cough which landed me in the vet ER and with Meepy on oxygen! A terrifying moment!! I am going back to the vet again this week to discuss medication. Thanks again, everyone. It's great to bond with other people who treat their babies with care, love and respect.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It sounds like he may have aspirated some of the meds last time because he was struggling. The wheezing is the result of inhaling medication into the lungs, not the direct result of stress. How were you taught to give the meds? There are definitely tricks to it that can make it easier to give meds orally. 

Another possibility you might discuss with your vet is injectable antibiotics. Since he would likely need only a few shots of the med, that might be more manageable.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

A couple of thoughts. Quite possibly the sinus cavities could be impacted and the vet can do a sinus flush (be aware this IS stressful to watch and to the bird). Rather than start on antibiotics you might want to ask the vet to start with a muti-vitamin shot that contains A and E. This can help with sinus and respiratory issues. Since he has cataracts, and if the vet insists on an antibiotic I would suggest that Baytril not be used. I have had on 2 occasions bad reactions to it, where the birds eyes filmed over with white cataract looking film. And I would be worried that Baytril might contribute to more impaired vision.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can do injections if he'll take those better. I've given oral meds and its really not that bad. You have to hold their head, no matter how much they struggle otherwise, like what you experienced, aspiration can occur.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Personally, if this were my bird, I'd want to start with a complete blood count (CBC). If the white blood cell count is elevated, then that indicates a likely infection, and you can then move on to cultures and/or selection of possible medications. If it's not elevated, then you're likely to be dealing with an allergy/irritation issue, and you'd be better off managing it with something like a nasal flush or vitamin injections like Susanne suggested. Since you're looking to minimize stress, I think the most important thing you can do is find out the most targeted treatment for your bird's specific problem. That way you don't put him through unnecessary things. Keep in mind this is my opinion only, and you should always discuss all the options with your vet.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

* I think the most important thing you can do is find out the most targeted treatment for your bird's specific problem. *
------------------------------------------

Excellent suggestions. First, identify the problem and cause and then treat appropriately.


----------



## christina_tiel (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks again, everyone. The vet said it was sinusitis, but no blood was drawn. I was taught how to give the oral medication, holding his head properly and such, but he still hates it and I hate it, and now I am terrified after our last experience. I'll do it, of course, if need be...I'll do anything to keep him healthy...thanks again. Going back to discuss an injectible med/oral meds with my vet on Monday.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

There's more than one "correct" way to give oral meds, and it seems to me that it really just depends on the vet's preference as far as what they teach you. 

This is my favorite method: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EBUWWqqEyE&feature=related (Demonstration around 1:45, but it's worth watching the whole video IMO.)

I find that it's much easier to do it that way, since it doesn't involve actually putting the syringe in the bird's mouth. It seems to be less stressful and result in less resistance from the bird.


----------

